# EU Minimum Standards for String Vests.



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, I was just wondering, are there EU mandated minimum standards for String Vests??
How many holes per Square Centimetre??
Do they Have To Be Worn At Night?
Snug fitting or hanging loose like the regions they cover?
Should I have two in the MH on the trip in April?
How long do they take to drip dry?

Ca


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just for once, I am lost for words!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg,

Dont give the b*******s any more ideas, they waste enough money already with their **** and wind nonsense already.


HOLES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

BTW Did you know that Rab C Nesbitt is chairperson of the Vests (String, for the use of) think tank.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

You're forgetting one important question...
Do all string vests have to made of the same kind of string? What is string anyway?
I won't be able to sleep now until I know the answer.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

String vests? Get knotted!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

kayg said:


> You're forgetting one important question...
> Do all string vests have to made of the same kind of string? What is string anyway?
> I won't be able to sleep now until I know the answer.


and how long is a piece of string anyway?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> kayg said:
> 
> 
> > You're forgetting one important question...
> ...


Well that would depend on the size of vest, silly!!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Girls on no account wear string vests you end up with nipple rub! don't ask and I won't tell! :roll: 

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've moved this thread to Jokes and Trivia! 8O 8O :roll: 

After all, part of my job is to protect the innocent!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

String vests are 'usually' (normally?) worn by men right?

Is there a man on MHF man enough to come on here and tell us about the benefits of string vests? Are they draughty, or cosy warm, or well, come on guys, spill the beans on the string vest.

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> After all, part of my job is to protect the innocent!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Gawd ! This man impresses me with his wit every time he puts finger to keyboard !

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

String vests on men? What a waste!


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh sorry,
am I missing something here??

Ca


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

They look better on the female of the species!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

They were standard issue in the army for going to Norway. I don't remember nipple rub or any other drawbacks they were very cosy, but not the way Rab C wears them


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> They were standard issue in the army for going to Norway. I don't remember nipple rub


You dont know what your missing Frank!!! :roll:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> I don't remember nipple rub


Isn't that a bit like Vick deep heat rub? :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

You could avoid nipple rub by cleverly poking said nipples through said vest. N'est pas?


----------

